# Cupping entire face/head in my hand



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

This isn't the first cat I've seen than enjoys when I completely cup my hand over his face and head.

Just seem odd


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow likes that as well. When my palm is between his ears and my fingers cover his face.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Both my cats like it when I cup the side of their head. When they're being real affectionate (which isn't as often with Sassy but still does happen) I'll cup their cheek in my palm and use my thumb to stroke their forehead/gently over their closed eye/as much of their cheek as I can reach. They both really like it when they're in the right mood for it. Last night Moxie fell asleep with her cheek resting on my palm. :love2 

With Sassy I do sometimes do it with my whole hand over top of her head - but that's a game to her where I cup my hand over her head and she tries her hardest to nip at my wrist and fingers. It's pretty funny. She tries her hardest to 'get me' and sometimes growls and swats at my hand, but her claws are in and she's really careful with her teeth. And when she doesn't want to play anymore she just headbutts my hand off and gets me to pet her instead.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko likes when I do that, she pushes her face into my hand if I won't do it. Gato does that sometimes but mostly he just wants to be snuggled


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia likes it when I do this and then shake her head back and forth. She "attacks" my hand and we "wrestle". Shes always gentle though.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Zuba particularly loves my hubby doing this to his head. Altho Zuba's head is quite small for a male, my hand can't enclose it completely like my hubby's does, and he prefers that.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My cats love it when I do that and press my fingers a bit. They also like it when I massage their head bones. I had never thought of doing that, but saw Prince do that to himself with his arm, so I started trying.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

One cat that likes it. One cat that doesn't. I thought that it was odd too.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

Bibi likes to put her face in my hand when we go to sleep. she likes to hug my arm and drapes herself just so. that's the extent of her cuddling. she and Annie sleep on my bed but these guys don't snuggle. My previous 3 had specific places. one of them was eventually the top of my head. I miss those guys, don't get me wrong, I love these but they are not snuggly (yet?).


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

PuddyWoW will curl up on the momshelf & when I put a hand up to support him will tuck his head down into my hand. Resembles a vertical catpie. Which reminds me, I have to trim his claws again since he clings so he doesn't slide. Ouch


----------

